# Samsung SSD 960 EVO M.2 NVMe in Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H zu langsam



## Birliban (7. März 2017)

Hallo!

Ich habe meine Samsung 840 Pro - System-SSD abgelöst durch eine Samsung SSD 960 EVO M.2 (NVMe) Das Klonen ging mit Acronis TrueImage problemlos, nach einem Bios Update konnte ich die NVMe Platte auch als Bootmedium auswählen und alles lief wieder. 

Nur leider sagt mir der Samsung Magician Performance Test sowie auch der Crystal Disk Mark dass nur ~ 820 MB/s gelesen und ~790MB/s geschrieben werden. Das ist ja nicht mal die Hälfte des Herstellerwertes ( 3.200MB/s sequentielle Lese- und 1.900MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reviews bestätigen die Herstellerwerte ziemlich gut (Samsung 960 EVO M.2 NVMe SSD Review (250GB/1TB) | The SSD Review) In manchen Notebooks läuft sie zwar nicht ganz so schnell aber immerhin weit jenseits der 1.000MB/s (Test Samsung 960 Evo und Samsung 960 Pro SSD - Notebookcheck.com Tests)
Nun frage ich mich woran es liegt, das Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H) dürfte doch hier nicht der limitierende Faktor sein, oder? Die anderen Komponenten sicher auch nicht (siehe Signatur) 
Der neueste NVMe -Controller Treiber von Samsung ist auch installiert... Im Gerätemanager wird die SSD auch unter dem Samsung Controller angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich evtl noch etwas im Bios ändern oder was könnte die Ursache für diese geringen Datenraten sein?

Danke für jegliche Tipps...


----------



## DerFakeAccount (7. März 2017)

Dein Mainboard kann die 960 Evo gar nicht voll ausreizen, denn du hast nicht genug pcie lanes am m.2 slot: Gigabyte Product Page: "M.2 for SSDs drives with up to 10 Gb/s data transfer"

Bei mir sieht es auf einem z97x-gaming 5 mit 10 gbit m.2 auch nicht besser aus, bin auch etwa bei 800-850 MB/s


----------



## claster17 (7. März 2017)

Dein Board bietet M.2 nur mit PCIe 2.0 2x statt 3.0 4x, wie es die SSD beherrscht. Damit hast du nur ein Viertel der möglichen Bandbreite. 

Hättest dich vorher informieren sollen.


----------



## Birliban (7. März 2017)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Gigabyte Product Page: "M.2 for SSDs drives with up to 10 Gb/s data transfer"


OK, auch wenn das rein von den Zahlen her nicht gerade einleuchtet, denn 10GB/S > 850MB/s oder verstehe ich das falsch!?



claster17 schrieb:


> Dein Board bietet M.2 nur mit PCIe 2.0 2x statt 3.0 4x, wie es die SSD beherrscht. Damit hast du nur ein Viertel der möglichen Bandbreite.


Davon hatte ich gelesen, jedoch kann ich z.B. auf der Spezifikationsseite des Boards (http://www.gigabyte.de/Motherboard/GA-H97-D3H-rev-10#sp) keinen Hinweis auf PCIe 2.0 2x finden.



claster17 schrieb:


> Hättest dich vorher informieren sollen.


Das ist richtig, jedoch auch kein Weltuntergang. Die nächste Board-Anschaffung ist eh schon in Planung und dann rennt auch die M2-Patte wie sie soll.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Birliban (7. März 2017)

> OK, auch wenn das rein von den Zahlen her nicht gerade einleuchtet, denn 10Gb/S > 850MB/s oder verstehe ich das falsch!?


Ups, Giga*bit* und Mega*byte*! Alles klar...


----------



## BosnaMaster (7. März 2017)

Jo liegt am Board, wenn alles korrekt ist siehst du im Samsung Margial eben wie SSD angebunden ist...

PCIE 3*4 sollte stehen, dann stimmt auch der Speed ungefähr...


----------



## Birliban (7. März 2017)

Ach, na dann... ich hatte noch ein altes Samsung Magician... Hab das neueste installiert. Und da steht nun das... PCIe 2x2 ...  Naja, wie gesagt. Im nächsten Board...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

